# Upping The Nic



## Ollypop (11/6/14)

So been vaping for just about a week now. Yay!

But My stinky craving is still present. I'm down to like 3 stinkies a day, which is awesome, but I'd rather that number be zero.

Should I consider upping the nic? I'm on 12mg at the moment. Maybe 18mg? or should I wait and see how things go?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/6/14)

Ollypop said:


> So been vaping for just about a week now. Yay!
> 
> But My stinky craving is still present. I'm down to like 3 stinkies a day, which is awesome, but I'd rather that number be zero.
> 
> Should I consider upping the nic? I'm on 12mg at the moment. Maybe 18mg? or should I wait and see how things go?



You might want to try 18mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/6/14)

You can try 18Mg, but the cravings are normal  Took me 2 months to stop completely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/6/14)

Ollypop said:


> So been vaping for just about a week now. Yay!
> 
> But My stinky craving is still present. I'm down to like 3 stinkies a day, which is awesome, but I'd rather that number be zero.
> 
> Should I consider upping the nic? I'm on 12mg at the moment. Maybe 18mg? or should I wait and see how things go?



12mg is way to low - I had to start with 36mg in the first couple of weeks to keep the craving down and as Liz said try 18mg or IMO at least 24mg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat (11/6/14)

Yes, get 18mg. But it depends on how much you smoked. i've been a heavy smoker all my life, i'd got to 25+ per day. 18mg is not enough for the smoke breaks, not enough hit. (btw, if more throat hit would help, get a menthol/mint juice - 18mg.) But when i sit around at home, it's like chain-vaping, 12mg seems to be right. 

Today is the first day that i've had no cigs, in about 5 weeks. What has held me back is the lack of vapour from the Twisp and the itaste vv...and it seems that 18mg is not always strong enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (11/6/14)

If you can run 2 tanks at the same time, have one with 12 and one with 18. 12 for mindless vaping, 18 for when the cravings hit


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/6/14)

I like Krieks idea!

Just shows how different people are though! When I started I was given 18ng juice by the person we bought our evods from and they told us that we need 18mg to quit else it wont work, I found the 18mg way to harsh and ended up smoking more because I found it too harsh, then we got 12 and I was happy, still had the odd ciggie but at least I enjoyed the vape, I can sort of do 18mg now but still not really, I smoked a fairly light ciggie though so I suppose thats why


----------



## Ollypop (11/6/14)

johan said:


> 12mg is way to low - I had to start with 36mg in the first couple of weeks to keep the craving down and as Liz said try 18mg or IMO at least 24mg



12mg is already butchering my throat, I think 24 might be taking it a bit too much.



Cat said:


> Yes, get 18mg. But it depends on how much you smoked. i've been a heavy smoker all my life, i'd got to 25+ per day. 18mg is not enough for the smoke breaks, not enough hit. (btw, if more throat hit would help, get a menthol/mint juice - 18mg.) But when i sit around at home, it's like chain-vaping, 12mg seems to be right.
> 
> Today is the first day that i've had no cigs, in about 5 weeks. What has held me back is the lack of vapour from the Twisp and the itaste vv...and it seems that 18mg is not always strong enough.



I've been planning on getting VM menthol ice, I smoke menthol stinkies so that makes a lot of sense. I'll do that 



Die Kriek said:


> If you can run 2 tanks at the same time, have one with 12 and one with 18. 12 for mindless vaping, 18 for when the cravings hit



I have been running 2 tanks at a time for some variation. Having 1 12mg and 1 18mg is a fantastic suggestion!!! Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/6/14)

Ollypop said:


> 12mg is already butchering my throat, I think 24 might be taking it a bit too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It depends very much on e-liquids; I've had some 6mg that were harsher on my throat than some 24mg's


----------



## Cat (11/6/14)

it totally depends. in my case, it was Texan plains and so on when i was a kid - 40 years ago, and then years of Chesterfield, Lexington, and then Princeton red for the last 8 years or so. i gradually increased from <20 a day to >=28. So, 18mg wasn't enough. 

Get 18mg, at least. Don't worry about smoking a few cigs a day - bear in mind it's not just the nicotine, there's other stuff in the tobacco too that you're used to. WTA's or something. (something Tobacco alkyds.) 
Get the nicotine right and the throat hit, eventually you'll be able to quit the cigs completely. 

Twisp liquids are all 18mg (except for the range that's 0mg.) Otherwise get some from one of the online vendors recommended here. That way you can avoid fake Feellife and whatever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (11/6/14)

Yes, the throat and the cough is from the juice. 24mg is stronger on the throat, but it's mostly just some liquids that do it. Menthol makes me cough. Most commercial liquids are mostly PG, that might be a reason why. Twisp is 50-50 PG:VG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/6/14)

It is known from research that there is absolutely no correlation between the amount you smoked or the nicotine content of your cigarettes and the nic content suitable for you to start vaping on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (11/6/14)

i also started with 18mg for the first few months.

i think the higher nic level really helped with the cravings.

you can always ween yourself down as you go along

(im now on 9mg, and sometimes it feels a bit too heavy also)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (11/6/14)

I went from 25+ stinkies a day to 12mg nic juice. Second order I tried 18mg and it was to harsh so went back to 12mg. Use to it now and happy. A couple more months and I might try 6mg. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop (12/6/14)

Thanks for all the awesome input guys!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

